# Lucy,s Babies Getting Big!!



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
Just posting a few photos,Pups are getting bigger by the day,their eyes are open and they are getting more active and playful.We started a little weaning as well,lovely and messy!! seem to get more over themselves than eating.
Mum is being very good with them.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They are just so oooooooooo adorable,awhhhhh!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Isn't there a law against being that cute?


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely comments,I managed to get the photos on with no problems,so here,s a few more,to drive everyone mad!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

LMAO at the last pic!!!! omg that has to be the cutest puppy pic I have ever seen!!!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

MillyMolly said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments,I managed to get the photos on with no problems,so here,s a few more,to drive everyone mad!!


awh, more cute pictures, just love the last one, such a cute baby!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awwww so cute...:thumbup1: piccys are brill!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the pics - such cuddly puppies.


----------



## faun (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are some seriously cute little puppies.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww what gorgeous babies


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! I love them all!x great pictures


----------

